# Kennedy 24 2 post on Kennedy Roundhouse SS



## The Steve (31/10/16)

**** yeah: www.throatpunch.co.za

Thanks to Jake for this awsome combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Throat Punch (31/10/16)

You are very welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (31/10/16)

That is sooo cool. Looking for a 24 mm mech myself . Enjoy it


----------



## The Steve (31/10/16)

andro said:


> That is sooo cool. Looking for a 24 mm mech myself . Enjoy it


Check the site Andro. They got brass, copper and a few surprises on the way. Nothing like American muscle and still not beat in comps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

